# a voglia



## hil

Esiste 'a voglia' come una risposta o un esclamazione? Penso di l'aver sentito ma forse non ho capito bene!  Scusatemi che non posso darvi dell'informazione addizionale!


----------



## infinite sadness

E' una variazione dialettale dell'esclamazione "hai voglia!"


----------



## Necsus

E' usato nella lingua parlata/regionale per 'hai voglia' (DeMauro):
2c in loc.pragm., _hai voglia!_, _avete v.!_, per indicare l’inutilità di insistere in un tentativo: _hai v. a chiamarlo, non può sentirti!_, _avete v. di ripeterlo, non vuole capire!_

_Oops...incrocio..._


----------



## hil

Grazie!! Molto utile! Sono in Umbria dove tutto e' troncato!


----------



## nestore

hil said:


> Esiste 'a voglia' come una risposta o un esclamazione? Penso di l'averaverlo (con l'infinito, il pronome va piazzato dopo il verbo, in posizione enclitica, cioè attaccato ad esso) sentito ma forse non ho capito bene!  Scusatemi che se non posso darvi dell'informazioni addizionalesupplementari (o qualcosa del genere)!




Salve ragazzuoli!
Vorrei aggiungere che "a voglia" può anche essere usato, nelle esclamazioni, per dire "_come no?!_" "_certo_!"  *A: Ti va di uscire? B: A voglia!*
Lo si può incontrare in Toscana, per esempio...e probabilmente anche in Umbria. Chissà che non sia proprio questa l'accezione che tu, Hil, stai cercando.


----------



## fabiog_1981

nestore said:


> Salve ragazzuoli!
> Vorrei aggiungere che "a voglia" può anche essere usato, nelle esclamazioni, per dire "_come no?!_" "_certo_!"  *A: Ti va di uscire? B: A voglia!*
> Lo si può incontrare in Toscana, per esempio...e probabilmente anche in Umbria. Chissà che non sia proprio questa l'accezione che tu, Hil, stai cercando.



Anche qui.


----------



## swimteam

Non so quanto utile che sia, ma nel dialetto della Toscana, 'a voglia' prende un altro significato. Si può rispondere in questa maniera alle domande come "ce l'hai una birra" ' "a voglia ce l'ho".
Vuol dire "certo" oppure "ovviamente"


----------



## One1

Hai sonno? A voglia!


----------



## marco.cur

A voglia! come risposta significa "si, in abbondanza", senza limiti, oltre il necessario, quanto ne vuoi. Penso si a comune in tutt'Italia.


----------



## One1

marco.cur said:


> A voglia! come risposta significa "si, in abbondanza", senza limiti, oltre il necessario, quanto ne vuoi. Penso si a comune in tutt'Italia.



"a voglia" può significare anche un'altra cosa, tipo: "a voglia a studià(re), non lo imparerai mai l'inglese"


----------



## hil

Al centro e' a voja!!


----------



## laurentius87

A Roma dicono avoja, quasi come fosse tutto attaccato, confermo. Qua al Nord si usa molto meno...


----------



## marco.cur

One1 said:


> "a voglia" può significare anche un'altra cosa, tipo: "a voglia a studià(re), non lo imparerai mai l'inglese"


Con quel significato ho sempre sentito "hai voglia".


----------



## Giorgino

E' interessante perché la forma potrebbe essere stata originariamente "hai voglia" tanto quanto "a voglia." La prima nel senso: "hai voglia a dirlo / farlo, la cosa in questione è presente così numerosa che non finiresti mai di parlarne" (o qualcosa del genere), mentre nel secondo caso sarebbe quasi avverbiale: "ne trovi a voglia" (fin tanto che la tua voglia... ne voglia!). Io ho sempre pensato comunque alla prima versione, mentre lo dico.


----------



## LaPortaMA

Secondo a me, vuol dire "amen", cosi' sia, o "vorrei".  si puo rispondere, "speriamo!"


----------



## marco.cur

Amen si dice nelle preghiere.


----------



## One1

LaPortaMA said:


> Secondo a me, vuol dire "amen", cosi' sia, o "vorrei".  si puo rispondere, "speriamo!"



"amen" si dice quando si ritiene una cosa definitiva su cui ci puoi mettere una croce sopra e non pensarci più:

es: 

A: << Sei stato bocciato >>
B: << Amen, andrò a lavorare >>
A: <<Speriamo ti assumano! >>


----------



## kitten

LaPortaMA said:


> Secondo a me, vuol dire "amen", cosi' sia, o "vorrei". si puo rispondere, "speriamo!"


 
No, no.. "a voglia!" (o "hai voglia!") si usa per sottolineare la voglia (1.) o l'impegno (2.) nel fare qualcosa:

1. Vuoi uscire con quel ragazzo? SI! A/hai voglia!
2. Marco non sa l'inglese... A/hai voglia ad aiutarlo a fare i compiti! Tanto non lo imparerà mai!


"Amen" si usa per dire "pazienza", "peccato, ormai è fatta": Ho perso le chiavi... amen, le rifaro'!


"Cosi' sia" generalmente non si usa al di fuori del contesto religioso


Non capisco il tuo riferimento al significato di "vorrei"


----------



## marco.cur

kitten said:


> "Amen" si usa per dire "pazienza", "peccato, ormai è fatta": Ho perso le chiavi... amen, le rifaro'!


Penso che si usi solo in alcune regioni (del nord?).


----------



## infinite sadness

Amen significa "così sia".


----------



## gc200000

marco.cur said:


> Penso che si usi solo in alcune regioni (del nord?).



Dalle mie parti non è frequente, ma comunque si usa, l'esempio è calzante.


----------

